#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Вьетнам >  > > >  >  >  А есть ли во вьетнаме ваджраянские школы?

## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Собственно, сабж.

----------


## К. Дордже

http://www.drikung.org/index.php/wor...d=2&sobi2Id=97

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Собственно, сабж.


Честно говоря, весьма сомневаюсь, что во Вьетнаме есть Ваджраяна. Хотя мои знакомые тхиенские монахи и были знакомы с книгами Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV, а его книги переведены на вьетнамский язык, но, полагаю, что говорить о наличии Ваджраяны во Вьетнаме на основании этого нельзя.
Все же во Вьетнаме, имхо, Дхарма в основном представлена Тхиен и Школой Чистой Земли, причем иногда можно наблюдать некоторое смешение, когда тхиенские монахи повторяют Nam Mô A Di Đà Phật, также есть немногочисленные представители Тхеравады.

Впрочем, я могу ошибаться, если Вас интересует Phật giáo Việt Nam, то можете обратить внимание на соответствующие сайты, например: http://phatphap.wordpress.com/catego...-va-hanh-phuc/

----------


## Denli

Во Вьетнаме есть ваджраяна, как мне кажется, пришедшая туда из Японии и Кореи. Но она не очень распространена. И еще такой момент: вьетнамцы не очень любят белых (вернее - очень не любят), их религиозный уклад консервативен. Поэтому чтобы что-то там изучать нужно как минимум выучить вьетнамский язык.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism_in_Vietnam

В основном - амидаизм.
Про ваджраяну ничего нет. 
Тхеравада на юге страны, в 1997 году было 64 тхеравадинских храма.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> вьетнамцы не очень любят белых (вернее - очень не любят)


Это уже после горяще-ядовитой гуманитарной помощи от СШП или всегда так было?

----------


## Denli

> Это уже после горяще-ядовитой гуманитарной помощи от СШП или всегда так было?


До СШП здесь французы хозяйничали. Но думаю, что они традиционно всех белых воспринимают как варваров или демонов, и отчасти правы.

----------

Wyrd (17.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но думаю, что они традиционно всех белых воспринимают как варваров или демонов, и отчасти правы.


Это не так, русских они очень даже любят.

----------


## Denli

> Это не так, русских они очень даже любят.


На бытовом уровне - да, они нас любят. Вот представьте себе: приехал в ваш город зоопарк, и в пошли в него с дитем. Какие-то зверушки (типа скунса) вам не нравятся ну совсем, каких-то вы воспринимаете нейтрально, а какие-то вам очень даже симпатичны. Но вы все равно знаете, что зверушки не приспособлены к практике Дхармы, и учить их Дхарме вы н станете. Вот так и мы для вьетнамцев - зверушки из приехавшего к ним зоопарка.

----------


## Zom

> Вот так и мы для вьетнамцев - зверушки из приехавшего к ним зоопарка.


Ну это характерно вообще для всех народов по отношению ко всем народам, если уж так говорить-то .)
Вьетнам тут ни при чём.

Одна знакомая девица уехала из Германии, так как ощутила, что её там воспринимают как чужую. Хотя - белая в белой стране. Однако.

----------

Аминадав (17.01.2012)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Меня даже больше интересует, есть ли там общины, которые практикуют тибетский буддизм (как, например, Дрикунг Кагью Ратна Шри).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот так и мы для вьетнамцев - зверушки из приехавшего к ним зоопарка.


Зависит от того, насколько вы готовы интегрироваться в их общество. Если выучить язык, разговаривать как вьетнамец и вести себя как вьетнамец, то местные в повседневном общении будут реже замечать, что вы иностранец, даже несмотря на европейскую внешность.

----------


## Wyrd

Вообще, интересно было бы узнать о любом исторически не-тибетском направлении ваджраяны. Чем они там занимаются  :Smilie:  Про Сингон знаю, но про них особо много не найдешь. Хотя в каком-то американском штате даже есть своя Shingon Mission.

----------


## Denli

> Зависит от того, насколько вы готовы интегрироваться в их общество. Если выучить язык, разговаривать как вьетнамец и вести себя как вьетнамец, то местные в повседневном общении будут реже замечать, что вы иностранец, даже несмотря на европейскую внешность.


Я, кажется, именно это и написал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вджры и дильбу найденные при раскопках, в музее видел.

----------

